# Switching to a 942



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Been doing a lot of thinking concerning going to a 942. I really like the concept, especially since we invested in a HDTV recently. We are currently experimenting with the Time Warner HD cable service, which is good, but since I never saw HD on DISH, I have nothing to compare it with. However, the other channels on Time Warner just don't compare to the DISH channel quality. Anyway, called around yesterday to find a company to install a 942. Cost of the 942 varied from $549 at Radio Shack (they found out later Radio Shack no longer carries the 942) to $999 at a local satellite company. The $999 was for the receiver only. One of the other prices was about $1900 for the 942, second DISH, new LNB for the old DISH and the install price. Our decisions at this point, since we don't want to put out that kind of money after buying the HDTV are: (1) Stick with Time Warner or (2) Reconnect the DISH to the living room and continue "status quo" without HD and return the Time Warner cable box until which times DISH allows current subscribers to lease the 942 or new boxes. Any comments out there?


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Order directly through Dish. If you are a new customer, you can lease the 942 for only $250 down, or you can buy it outright at a place like Solid Signal for $619.

If you go with Dish, as a new install for HD, they should provide the proper dish, lnb and switches at no cost as part of the free installation. 

The prices you are getting are way out of line!


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks -- but that is the problem for myself and probably thousands of other existing DISH subscribers. DISH is only offering the lease option to new users.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

The MSRP of a 942 is $699 but is discounted at quite a few sites. If you sell your old receivers on Ebay, the difference in cost will not be much more than the $250 lease deal for new subscribers. 

That is what I just finished doing and got over $400 for a 921 on Ebay. So my total outlay was actually less than $250 and now I own the box which will have some resale value when the MPEG4 receivers come out.


----------



## brzmkla (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a question regarding the swap out of the MPEG4 receivers (when they come and are needed) - if you own a 942, would DISH still swap out the unit for free or minimal cost?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

We don't know the answer to that, yet.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Finally changed my mind driving to work this morning. Earlier this week I ordered a 811 from DISH. However, after reading so many threads on this site concerning degraded quality on the non-HD channels, I became fearful of my life since I am convincing my wife to go back to Dish from Time Warner because the quality is so much better. Well, this morning I went ahead and order the 942 from DISH. Paid $798 including the install. When the 811 arrives in a few days, I will send it back since they already gave me an RPA. I know I have read a lot of threads concerning problems with the 942, but we see a lot of issues with all the receivers at one time or the other. I am getting really excited about getting the 942 because of all its capabilities. I just wish DISH would come up with a way to carry the locals in HD. This is the only thing we are giving up by shutting off Time-Warner.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

Try a small antenna (like a Silver Sensor) with the 942 for locals. Seriously. It seems weird when you are used to getting all local via cable or dish, but digital OTA is way different than analog OTA.

Rasheed


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Rasheed,

I checked out the Silver Sensor on line. All I saw was UHF indoor type devices. Since all our local channels are apparently VHF, it might be difficult. Anyway, I am unsure of how good of a reception we could get with an indoor antenna. I have tried several different outdoor/indoor types in the past six years just to get non-HD signals from all our stations and none of them have been great. I can't remember how many different ones I have bought and returned because I couldn't get a good picture. Location of the transmitters in San Antono is a big problem for OTAs. Also read about the Yagi style antennas -- are they any good?


----------

